# Gto body work question?



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys so I'm preparing to have my car soda blasted and I was wondering if anyone could tell me why this piece of paint is so thick?

There is obviously rust underneath but I'm wondering when it flaked off why it's so thick? Bondo maybe?

Check it out let me know your thoughts









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

There is a light skin of bondo under the paint that came of with the paint.


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice so it is bondo wonder what other surprises I will find.

Thanks!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

To get the long flat panels straight a skim coat of filler is usually needed. The problem here looks to be that the filler was applied to bare metal and not over an epoxy sealer coat of paint.


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

Amazing how some say apply bondo over bare metal only and others say
over primer is fine.

I'm not entirely sure of the answer but I had to use a lot on a 68 Cougar
back when I was 19 ( 30+ years ago).
I only used flat Autozone primer - not epoxy - and and to this day there are only 2 VERY small hairline cracks that ever developed in the polyurathane paint.

I'm wondering if the bondo was applied over rusty metal or the rust naturally developed later.

And the always present possibility that you are looking at the "thin" edge of a much deeper pile nearby.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Body Filler - How to Use Body Filler the Correct Way - Hot Rod Magazine


----------

